# General Altimax RT43 review



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I used a set of those on my 2wd Blazer a few years back.......little truck never drove better.......excellent wear characteristics as well.

I recommend these anytime someone asks.

Rob


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the RT43s on my Grand Prix. They've been great. For the price, very hard to beat these tires.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

After re-reading my assessment I realized I focused almost solely on the sport/performance aspects. I never mentioned the ride comfort and noise. All of which are great. I don't think I pay much attention to those things which is why I didn't mention them. But I figure if I don't even think about it, it must be a good thing. Rides very well especially compared to my MX-5. I love having the thick sidewall on my Cruze tires which soak up the bumps and imperfections in the road. It may look kind of ugly but it's like riding on a cloud.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I recommended them to my brother, sister, and mother in laws. 

They're cheap tires that performed well. My only concern is durability. How quickly do they dry rot, how good is the tread compound in wet conditions after a 2-3 years (the LRR tires were garbage in wet after a while).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I was going to put those tires on the Cavalier this year to replace the all-seasons that were just about ready to be changed.

I will likely get them for my brother's Buick when his GT Radial Champiro VP1s are worn.


----------

